# Sea Tow or Boat U.S.



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

Which service do you think is the better deal? Please share your experience with each. Pros, cons features and benefits. Thanks.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Boat US


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

i worked for sea tow back in the day as a deck hand when dennis stanley owned the local branch. hate to say it but from recent observations boat us is much more professional and faster response times


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

BVANWHY said:


> i worked for sea tow back in the day as a deck hand when dennis stanley owned the local branch. hate to say it but from recent observations boat us is much more professional and faster response times


Would definitely have to disagree with this. Used Sea tow once about a day after I got it and they traveled almost 60 miles roundtrip. They were there really quick and provided great service.

Honestly there are about a million other seatow vs boatus threads on here and the answers dont change much. They both have great service. I say just flip a coin. I picked sea tow because I got a special where I got 14 months for 12 I think.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

BVANWHY said:


> i worked for sea tow back in the day as a deck hand when dennis stanley owned the local branch. hate to say it but from recent observations boat us is much more professional and faster response times


I also disagree with this. I can't say anything negative about Boat US but my experience with Sea Tow out of Pensacola has been nothing but positive:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> I also disagree with this. I can't say anything negative about Boat US but my experience with Sea Tow out of Pensacola has been nothing but positive:thumbsup:


I have only used seatow, so I guess I'm kinda bias. However I have been nothing but pleased with them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I thought that SeaTow will go out farther than Boat US? I know they say unlimited or something like that, but there are quite a few threads on here that say otherwise.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*sea tow*

used them once out of Destin they where great. tow boat US now cause its in with the boat INs. havent used them yet but they dock where I do and they seem to respond quickly


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've used BoatUS twice in 15 years or so. Quick to respond, Captains were TERRIFIC down to gently laying me alongside at Sherman Cove. Maybe 5 minutes of paperwork each time, then a lot of friendly ribbing on this forum.

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

BVANWHY said:


> i worked for sea tow back in the day as a deck hand when dennis stanley owned the local branch. hate to say it but from recent observations boat us is much more professional and faster response times


I have owned Sea Tow Destin since 2004 and Sea Tow Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al since 2007, alot has changed since Dennis Stanley owned this area. We have 7 boats in the local area. Our goal is to get to every member inside one hour after the initial dispatch call. We have 6 full time Captains and 3 dispatchers standing by to assist our members. Please give me a call if you have any questions concerning our product. Thanks

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Last year I purchased a 1970 Mako that sat on a trailer for the previous two years untouched. I also purchased Sea Tow. They ONLY came to my rescue 3 times last year. NOT ONE COMPLAINT FROM ME. Very professional and timely. Time to renew.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Capt Ward. I really do need to renew. I would prefer to "go thru" you if you get the credit and if my cost is the same. Any suggestions?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

BVANWHY said:


> i worked for sea tow back in the day as a deck hand when dennis stanley owned the local branch. hate to say it but from recent observations boat us is much more professional and faster response times



I also worked for Dennis (circa 1999), from what I've observed John runs a completely different operation. My vote is Seatow. They way the insurance is structured motivates Seatow towards faster response times.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a cost difference between the two? After reading all the posts that may be a major point in the decision. At the sportsman show in Fort Walton, Boat US said they were cheaper, but I didn't pursue the discussion with either company so don't know.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

FLbeachbum said:


> Capt Ward. I really do need to renew. I would prefer to "go thru" you if you get the credit and if my cost is the same. Any suggestions?


Just give my office a call and we will take care of your renewal. The price is the same this year. Our gold card is still 169.00. If you have any questions feel free to give me a call. I will be out of the office most of the day today but if you would like to talk to me directly just let Ashley know and I will call you directly. Thanks

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## Captain Mac (Tow Boat US) (Mar 8, 2012)

*Towing company?*

Hi, this is Captain Mac with Tow Boat U.S. I was told about this forum by a friend and just wanted to see if I could provide any answers as to questions about our service. We are a family owned business with over 20yrs of service as a TBUS tower and a couple years extra before that as an indepent tower towing our marina customers. I currently have 5the boats, ranging from 25' to a 41' ex CG boat that service our local area from Navarre to Bon Secour. Our stated offshore range is 35mia but we have actually done tows out 60+ mi and still been under the unlimited plan so there is no real cutoff on offshore range just an eventuall dollar amount $2500 that corporate will only pay up to if you are outside of 35mi. Can you imagine the time involved in a 60mi offshore tow that has to go up to the back end of Black Water R? This is the only reason they have these kind of limitations but the service is "unlimited" within our stated ranges. Hope that clears up some issues with our range. Our current unlimited plan is $149 a year. I would be happy to answer any more questions on the subject via this forum but it is probably easier to address them by phone so my cell # is 8502321068 and the office is 8504533775. Good luck out there this season and be safe. Capt. Mac


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

They're both great services. I live on the intracoastal and see both companies' boats quite often and they both offer plenty of coverage of this area. Personally I've used Boa US for years and last year needed a tow when I had my old POS engine. One of Mac's guys was out in no time flat and handled the tow perfectly. My only complaint is that I was jealous of the John Deere in his boat! That thing's like a bulldozer on water. The important thing is that you get towing coverage from one of the two companies. An uninsured tow can set you back a small fortune.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> my experience with Sea Tow out of Pensacola has been nothing but positive:thumbsup:


 +one for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just give my office a call and we will take care of your renewal. The price is the same this year. Our gold card is still 169.00. If you have any questions feel free to give me a call. I will be out of the office most of the day today but if you would like to talk to me directly just let Ashley know and I will call you directly. Thanks
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> ...


Capt Ward, Ashley from your office called me yesterday to remind me that my membership expires today. I was on the boat and didn't want to deal with it at the time but called her today to renew. Very pleasant lady to deal with. It's nice to have local people to do business with. I've done quite a bit of work on the boat so I hope not to need you guys as much this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks,
I appreciate the feedback. If you need anything just let us know. We were extremely busy this weekend.

Next week is the Orange Beach Boat Show, if your going please be sure to stop by our booth.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt John runs a good operation around here, everyone I talk to at the marina have nothing but good to say about Seatow. Between him, ken and the rest of their captains around here, they actually almost have a fan base, haha.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Is Sea Tow in P-cola???? Last I heard they had moved to Perdido...Just wondering

Jimmy


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I give a Sea Tow membership away every time someone buys a new or used boat from me. Great service!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

What is the range on Sea Tow? Its appear the stated range for Tow Boat US is 35mi. on the unlimited plan. I have Tow Boat through Boat US and have wondered what would happen if I was 60+ miles offshore. Last October we made it back on 1 engine from 85 miles out and I was kinda worried. I haven't seen Sea Tow's max range posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Bean Counter said:


> What is the range on Sea Tow? Its appear the stated range for Tow Boat US is 35mi. on the unlimited plan. I have Tow Boat through Boat US and have wondered what would happen if I was 60+ miles offshore. Last October we made it back on 1 engine from 85 miles out and I was kinda worried. I haven't seen Sea Tow's max range posted.


Here locally we have a 36' Twin Vee that is capable to run 100+ miles offshore. The Sea Tow membership itself does not have a mile limit. Every Sea Tow Franchise is required to have the capability to run 40nm offshore. If you break down outside the range of our boats we will pay up to $5000.00 to get someone out to get you, this is twice as much as anyone else in the industry. I personally have been as far as 88 miles out to tow a Sea Tow member. I hope this answers your question. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach, Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

jjam said:


> Is Sea Tow in P-cola???? Last I heard they had moved to Perdido...Just wondering
> 
> Jimmy



We are located under the Theo Barrs bridge next to the Oyster Bar Marina. This location is working extremely well for us since it is between Pensacola and Perdido Pass. Our office in Ft Walton is on Hwy 98 in downtown Ft Walton Beach across from Whataburger. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach, Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank Capt. I will be getting sea tow. Does it matter, put a few dollars in your pocket, if I come see you or should I just do it online? I like the idea of somebody coming to get me or at least help regardless of the distance. I always though my unlimited plan with boat US was unlimited but this thread has enlightened me. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Bean Counter said:


> Thank Capt. I will be getting sea tow. Does it matter, put a few dollars in your pocket, if I come see you or should I just do it online? I like the idea of somebody coming to get me or at least help regardless of the distance. I always though my unlimited plan with boat US was unlimited but this thread has enlightened me. Thanks again.


You can do whichever is more convenient for you, I make the same either way. Although, I will tell you that I pay my girls in the office an hourly wage plus commission. They would sure appreciate a phone call to the office. If you have any more questions feel free to give me a call. Thanks again.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks. I'll call.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Sea Tow all the way! If you use Boat US, I would suggest calling to verify how far out they cover. To me, the coverage map was a little confusing so I called one day to find they didn't go out nearly as far as the map seems to indicate. Not only that, the Sea Tow staff at the FWB office were helpful with questions about coverage and area conditions when I was shopping for my 1st offshore boat a couple of years ago.


----------

